

Google+ reopened invitation period - andrix

If you have a g+ account, you now can send invitations again.
======
jcarden
Add your name to this spreadsheet if you want in. I'll send out some invites
here if I get in.
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?hl=en_US&...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=tRzI-
LhRgPwjKYur9Td7XMw&type=view&gid=0&f=true&sortcolid=0&sortasc=true&page=1&rowsperpage=250)

~~~
mostly_harmless
I needed to request access to use the spreadsheet, not sure if thats what you
meant. Either way, i just noticed that they closed invites again anyways.

Regardless, if you get in and can send invites, ill appreaciate it if you send
one to b.surmanski@. (gmail)

Thanks anyways!

~~~
mostly_harmless
ok, im in, thanks to whomever invited me!

------
raghav305
@jcarden .. i am unable to access the spreadsheet as it is blocked from my
location .. will try to get out somewhere and add myself ..

please include my id 'raghav305@gmail.com' just in case..

------
AndyNemmity
The link to send invites isn't showing for me....

------
LorenZhai
Anyone can give me an invitation.

loren.zhai@gmail.com.

I cannot edit above link.

------
raghav305
sorry for sounding desperate .. but can someone please send me a google+
invite... my google id is 'raghav305' thanks much in advance !!..

